# CPSC Recall: Connecticut Electric Recalls Counterfeit Square D Circuit Breakers Due



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 30, 2007
Release #08-054

Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 264-3702
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Counterfeit "Square D" Circuit Breakers

Units: About 64,000

Distributor: Connecticut Electric & Switch Mfg. Co. (Connecticut
Electric), of Puyallup, Wash.

Hazard: The recalled circuit breakers labeled "Square D" are counterfeit
and could fail to trip when they are required to, posing a fire hazard
to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Connecticut Electric has not received any report of
incidents or injuries associated with these counterfeit circuit
breakers.

Description: The counterfeit circuit breakers are black and are marked
as Square D products. Connecticut Electric has identified the following
breakers as possibly being counterfeit: QO115, QO120, QO140, QO2125,
QO215, QO220, QO230, QO240, QO250, QO260, QO1515, QO2020, QO3100, QO320,
QO330, QO340, QO360, QOB120, QOB130, QOB220, QOB230, QOB250, QOB330, and
QOB360. Actual Square D circuit breakers have (a) the amp rating written
on the handle in white paint on the front of the breaker; (b) the Square
D insignia molded onto the breaker side, and; (c) a yellow chromate
mounting clip with half of the top of the clip visible. If your Square D
breaker does not match this description, it could be counterfeit.

Sold through: Electrical Distributors and hardware stores nationwide
from February 2005 through August 2006 for between about $6.50 and
$15.50.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should contact Connecticut Electric to determine if
the breaker they have is counterfeit and if necessary, to arrange for a
free inspection and replacement or refund.

Consumer Contact: For more information, Call Connecticut Electric at
(866) 264-3702 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit
the company's Web site at www.connecticut-electric.com. Consumers also
can obtain additional information by emailing Connecticut Electric at
[email protected]

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08054.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How do people come with the idea to counterfeit such things…money makes sense but breakers…how desperate do you have to be?


----------

